
Apple won’t let bad guys use iPhones in movies, says Knives Out director - jdblair
https://www.theverge.com/tldr/2020/2/26/21154151/apple-bad-guys-movies-iphones-product-placement
======
ericzawo
But didn't Adam Sandler's character use an iPhone extensively in Uncut Gems?
He's the protagonist, but definitely not a "Good guy."

P.S. Yes, it's an excellent film, and it's on Netflix.

